# Method for Blindfolded Cube Art



## Kurukuru (Dec 11, 2021)

This document describes how to complete Cube Art (aka Rubik’s art, Pixel art, Mosaic art, etc.) with a blindfold. It is not easy, but it is worth trying!

https://kurukurukai.com/?p=4761


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 10, 2022)

Feedback:

I really liked how you categorised all the various cube art expression. 
Your details on blindfold cube art was useful as it is very novel.

Good work!


----------

